# Lima Motor Rotation how to change



## dgehricke (Oct 19, 2013)

This has been posted in the Burke Milling machine forum but I thought I would post it here
again <http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/18436-Lima-Motor-Rotation-how-to-change > this is the original.
Here are the particulars.

Greetings,
I have a Burke #4 with Universial table and a Lima Motor 3/4 HP 1200 RPMs it is the original factory gear box motor.
This mill has been sitting in my garage for the last 10years and was never used, Today I started to cut a tool for my Omni tool post
and the motor is running CCW and I switched the wires in the junction box but no luck still runs in the CCW rotation.
The motor is set up for 220 but its a 3 phase motor with a capacitor mounted on the motor so it runs on single phase 220.
Anyone have any ideas as to how I can change the rotation to CW.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.Thanks in advance.

Wally G


----------



## JohnAspinall (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't know anything about this particular motor, but question #1 would be: how many wires come out of the motor?  Is there a little cover plate with a jumper, perhaps, where power enters the motor?


----------



## dgehricke (Oct 28, 2013)

JohnAspinall said:


> I don't know anything about this particular motor, but question #1 would be: how many wires come out of the motor?  Is there a little cover plate with a jumper, perhaps, where power enters the motor?


John,
 Thanks for responding but the rotation problem was solved, it is in the other link that goes to the original post. I solved it by switching 2 wires in the Micro start relay ? inside the peckerhead. If you know electric maybe you could advise me on how to connect a reversing switch to this motor, that would be very handy. I have 2 switches and I'm clueless.


----------



## rdhem2 (Oct 31, 2013)

You need a two pole double throw switch with NO center off position.  With no off position you can not accidentally turn the switch off then trying to start the motor. The motor would not know which way to go so would just buzz and be angry.

Connect the two wires going to your black box, snip and connect to the two center poles on the switch. 

Take two wires going from two outside poles on the switch back to where the two original wires came from. 

Now wire two jumper wires on the back of the switch to the two unused outer terminals. 

Now connect the jumpers by criss-crossing them and connecting to the two outer terminals with wires going to the black box.

You Sir, are now a Jr. Electrician that goes both ways.

Lets get back to making mounds of *SWARF*!


----------



## dgehricke (Nov 1, 2013)

rdhem2 said:


> You need a two pole double throw switch with NO center off position.  With no off position you can not accidentally turn the switch off then trying to start the motor. The motor would not know which way to go so would just buzz and be angry.
> 
> Connect the two wires going to your black box, snip and connect to the two center poles on the switch.
> 
> ...



Russ,
 Thanks for your reply and the info you have provided, I will take a couple of photos of the set up that I have now and a photo of the switches that I have and possibly that jr electrician badge will be put to the test. I will take the photos today and post later this afternoon.Thanks again


----------



## dgehricke (Nov 1, 2013)

Russ,
 A little late getting this posting and the photos of what I have. Here goes The breaker panel has 2 15 amp breakers that supply the 220 volts to the receptacle that is mounted under the breaker panel, the power cord goes directly to the peckerhead of the motor. I have included photos of the 2 switches that I have and would like to use. I can't afford purchasing other items as I do live on a modest income from SS and the VA so I am very cash poor. Any help or further advise would be greatly appreciated. I tried to upload the photos in a specific order but no luck with that, I guess the server randomly posts them in any order.I previewed the post and the photos are in good order.


----------



## rdhem2 (Nov 2, 2013)

My man, you have changed the playing field on me.  The two switches I was referring to are small toggle switches probably about $6 to $8 each.  But the you need to mount them in a box of some sort and that just adds to the cost.

Moving on.  Lets set the first used switch aside.  I have no clue how the cam arrangement in it works and I doubt there is a diagram on it.  Only way to possibly use it would be to ohm it out and see what screw does what.

Now the DAYTON drum switch.  That critter looks to be fairly new so should have a diagram on the inside of the cover.  If you could somehow get me a picture of the diagram, or supply the catalog number I will look it up and we will get you going again.

Let me know!


----------



## dgehricke (Nov 2, 2013)

Let me get that for you I'll also give the number from the switch with photos give me a few minutes.
Thanks


----------



## dgehricke (Nov 2, 2013)

Russ,
 Got the photos and model # its a Dayton drum switch # 2X440A and the photos are attached.
Your patience and instructions are appreciated. I hope you can get me to make sense out of these schematics.


----------



## rdhem2 (Nov 3, 2013)

My Fellow Vet;

Does the handle on the DAYTON switch stay in position when switched from side to side?  Maintained not momentary contact.  Looked in my catalog and they no longer show wiring diagrams.  Just physical properties and pricing.  Everything but what I want.

Don't worry, we will get it figured out.  Have not met one yet where I did not win.  No matter how much I have to learn to get the job done!  Please be patient.  Then we will make _*SWARF*_ again!


----------



## dgehricke (Nov 4, 2013)

Russ,
 I stays in the center position and it is not a momentary off.
I read some other posts here and this seems to be more complex then I ever imagined.
Te motor is 3 phase but running on single phase with the load being supplied fro 2 15 amp breakers to equal 230 volts
plus a capacitor with a micro start relay, does it get anymore confusing then that.
I will be in it for the long haul till this gets set up correctly.

Thanks again for all your help and your time spent on this.


----------



## Wireaddict (Nov 4, 2013)

The third pic from the top looks for all the world like a pic of a single-phase motor to me; I've never seen a 3-phase motor with a capacitor housing on it like that [this could be a first!].  Your description of the starting relay suggests this, too, although some phase converters also use relays.  Is there a connection diagram inside the cover of the motor lead pothead?  Also, could you send us a pic of the motor data plate?  Regards.


----------



## dgehricke (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Dave,
 Follow this thread for photos and additional info on this motor and tags.
< http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/18436-Lima-Motor-Rotation-how-to-change >
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## rdhem2 (Nov 5, 2013)

Moving right along.  

Look on your DAYTON switch and see which cam code it has.  I am suspecting a R22.  For use on a three phase motor or single phase motor that is capacitor start-induction run you need a switch with a R44 cam code. The bottom two contacts 5 and 6, remain the same regardless of switch position.  The other two change from 1 to 2 and 3 to 4 in one position to 1 to 3 and 2 to 4 in the other.

At this point in time I do not understand the purpose of the R22 arrangement.

Please let me know.


----------



## dgehricke (Nov 5, 2013)

Russ,
 Just checked the Dayton switch and there is NO reference to any cam codes on the switch anywhere.
I have looked at the schematic inside the cover and I think I will have to disconnect the wires that are going into the junction box of the motor
and connect to the drum switch,But where do I go if I only have 2 wires for load from the 2 breakers ?
I would think that I will have to make up some short jumpers to carry the current to the appropriate terminals. I will probably also need another run
of cable from the switch to the motor and connect as it was before, as far as I can tell the switch only moves the current from one side to the other.
This is where you get to tell me that the Jr Electrician is catching on or I'm still dumber then dirt with electricity.


----------

